# Funky glasses case



## Marisol (Jan 21, 2008)

I was browsing 55 Secret Street and they posted these cool, funky glasses cases. I know that I have a boring one from Dior for my glasses so I may change it up and get some of these cases. What do you think? They are $20 at Pylones.


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are so cute. I love the heart one and the cat one.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 21, 2008)

I think they are really cute!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL! Those are cute!

I'm soo bad about using my glasses case that I have, though! I just throw my glasses in my purse unprotected!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are so cute!!


----------



## Maysie (Jan 21, 2008)

I LOVE the bunny case! $20 isn't that much for a glasses case if it'll last awhile. What are they made of?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 21, 2008)

adorable! I love the pink one best, and then the one with the rabbits on it. I used to wear my glasses on my face all the time, so I felt really screwed over whenever I saw cute glasses cases like these, but now I can appreciate them since I don't have to wear glasses at all!

They'd be really good for sunglasses too! and the price is right. Great find M!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 22, 2008)

Very Cute


----------



## Marisol (Jan 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE the bunny case! $20 isn't that much for a glasses case if it'll last awhile. What are they made of? Here is the info from the website

Quote:
Uniquely designed storage cases for eye glasses and more. This colorful assortment of Eye Glass Cases are made of stainless steel, with baked enamel. Each has a custom 2 sided theme. Designed In France by Marie-Gabrielle Verdoni(Pied a Coulisse). Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They'd be really good for sunglasses too! and the price is right. Great find M! Anytime R!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 22, 2008)

lol, they're funny.


----------



## monniej (Jan 22, 2008)

i love these! i'll have one in every color, please! lol~


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 22, 2008)

Id pay 20 for em, they're cute!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the rabbit one, I like rabbit stuff. That actually reminds me, I need to get my eyes checked again, I am supposed to use them when I read or use the computer. I broke mine though, oops


----------

